# questions about turbo parts



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

do 370cc SR2DE injectors work on our engines?

will IC piping designed for an sr20 work?
will an sr20 downpipe, manifold, or exhaust fit?

Does anyone other than hotshot make a ga16 turbo manifold?

What all is needed other than
manifold $800
t25 turbo $270
downpipe $120?
IC piping $varies
IC $40 or so used from bluebird
jwt ecu $600 or so


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yes the 370cc work.

protech makes a manifold, logstyle...

sr20 piping will work to some extent.

you need to add a blow off/bypass valve to your list.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

James said:


> yes the 370cc work.
> 
> protech makes a manifold, logstyle...
> 
> ...



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=2478376035&category=33742

That is where I'm buying the t25. 

What blow off valve do you recommend that is not going to be overkill for what I'm doing (no more than 180-190 hp)


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

se7enty7 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=2478376035&category=33742
> 
> That is where I'm buying the t25.
> 
> What blow off valve do you recommend that is not going to be overkill for what I'm doing (no more than 180-190 hp)



Also; what is a good price for injectors? Is there a preferred place to buy them new?


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

and.......


any idea of a protech dealer; or what those manifolds run price-wise?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

manifolds are about 450-500. you need to use a recirculation valve of some sort, not just a straight blow off valve.

Please search, there's a sticky for all this info.


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=26197


----------

